# Removing marketplace ad



## jadejar (Sep 30, 2019)

How do I remove a for sale ad that I posted in the Marketplace?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2019)

To make any changes to your ads posted in the TUG marketplace you simply need to log in here:  http://ads.tug2.net

once doing so, click the Timeshare Marketplace drop down option at the very top of the screen and select "view your classified ads"
this will display all of the ads you have created in the marketplace and below each ad are all the options to make the appropriate changes!


----------



## jadejar (Sep 30, 2019)

Got it, thanks, Brian!


----------

